# Pearsei, BIG color change



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi All,
Well, I finally had to separate my Oscar (7") and Pearsei (6"). The O is now in my 75 with the female Salvini and female Firemouth.
The Pearsei is still in the 120 with a female severum, a blue acara, 3 festivums and 2 angelfish. (I know, what a mix) All seems well, everybody eating and displaying. No torn fins and nobody hiding in a corner. But almost overnight the pearsei went from
this, dull and drab

To THIS

I am hoping this is top dog colors and not stress. He acts like top dog. Been this way about 2 wks now.
The pics on the net don't show these kinds of colors for pearsei.

I can easily rehome the angel and festivums, but would really like to keep the acara and sev.
Input please, thanks.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

The banding is usually present in varying degrees in mature 'pearsei'. The gold background color intensifies with maturity and can take on a greenish cast at times. But the prominence of the bands and intensity of color changes as their emotions vary. Your fish has tankmates are not problematic. And a 120G tank is certainly large enough for the stocking you have. The pearsei may be reacting to the removal of the Oscar and the reestablishment of the pecking order. I'm not suggesting that you put back the Oscar. Things will stabilize for your pearsei in time as a new equilibrium is established. What was the interaction like between the pearsei and the Oscar before you decided to separate them? Here are a couple of pics of my pearsei to compare yours to. These are 12-14".


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey notho,
Thanks for the reply.

OK, I'll start with that the fish listed in my sig were what was in the 120 and also the severum.
The group has been together for about 11 mos. 2 to 3 months ago I removed the Sev as she was hiding and would not come out to eat. (perked up great with the As and Fs)
The O and the P always seemed like pals and would hang together, a chase once in a while, nothing drastic, but in the week or so before it's removal the O really started harassing everybody, the O would target someone, anyone, and almost drive it to distraction. The target had to stay hidden before the O was satisfied and then he would move on to someone else. The Columbians started disappearing and it seemed best to remove "Moose" before any real damage was done. The move has quieted him and for now he is ignoring the Sal and FM.

The green on the P looks great, but I wasn't sure about such intense barring. I have always associated that with stress. He is still a pig at feeding time and always comes to the glass to greet me.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

I should have added to the above that "Mr P" was generally not the target, but I was afraid that if I removed all the others and left only the O and P, then he would have become the target. That is why I shuffled them the way I did.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Seems I should have given him just one more day.
Flashed his bars for a few minutes after lights on this morning but has now dropped back to this. Still more green than before but no more bars for several hours now.
Just hanging with the sev.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Deb,

He's looking more like my Pearsei! As Notho already stated, the barring comes and goes depending on "mood" and maturity. Bars are often associated with stress when it comes to many cichlids however I have found it to be quite the opposite when it comes to my Pearsei. If he's stressed, he'll become very pale in color. He tends to show barring whenever displaying his dominance, which most often occurs during feeding time.

He's looking good though, and they only get better as they mature!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi CJ, glad to hear from you.
Yes, you and notho are spot on. I have been watching very closely and the bars intensify at feeding and when someone is in his space. I never realized how much the O was holding him back! (Don't you just hate it when a fish keeps you awake a night  )
Did a WC today and he is back to acting like a salmon with the incoming new water. All is well.
Thanks for the insight!


----------

